# Berry warning!!!!



## cwnhtr (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm sitting on 3" of ice and there are snowmobiles everywhere, Becareful ice is still thin in places.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Crazy guys!


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Every year snowmobiles go through the ice at the berry. There has been multiple post the last few days on ice thickness at the berry. Don't get on here and put up a "berry warning" to scare people of thin ice. If there is snowmobiles "everywhere" I guess the ice is good and solid!


----------



## cwnhtr (Nov 29, 2012)

Here ya go two inches, my be clear and solid but that doesn't make it safe, id rather put a warning up and hope to save someone from putting their machine under water or keeping someone from going under than to let everyone keep reading post about all this good ice when there are still thin areas.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Tylert said:


> Every year snowmobiles go through the ice at the berry. There has been multiple post the last few days on ice thickness at the berry. Don't get on here and put up a "berry warning" to scare people of thin ice. If there is snowmobiles "everywhere" I guess the ice is good and solid!


It didn't sound like a scare tactic to me so much as a courtesy safety warning, you may need to go to decaf.

That clear and thin ice like that is enough to keep me at home. 
24" like this is more my style:
[youtube:33v6y3hj]http://www.youtube.com/v/Sc0TytlNDBg?hl=en_US&version=3[/youtube:33v6y3hj]


----------



## 5wtrod (Sep 25, 2007)

cwnhtr said:


> I'm sitting on 3" of ice and there are snowmobiles everywhere, Becareful ice is still thin in places.


Ya I agree, thank you for the "WARNING" as that is also what I think it is. Just because one man does something stupid, does not open the flood gates for everyone to think that it is ok to follow suit.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Tylert said:


> Every year snowmobiles go through the ice at the berry. There has been multiple post the last few days on ice thickness at the berry. Don't get on here and put up a "berry warning" to scare people of thin ice. If there is snowmobiles "everywhere" I guess the ice is good and solid!


Relax he was warning people.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

we were up there two days ago by the campgrounds, 4 inches of ice but lots of snow and slush. the bottom completely collapsed on us and started to fill the tent with water, we bolted out of there!!! Ice is ice, its not predictable even when you think you're ok, there's still a chance of some week spots and it only takes one time for things to end horribly.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Think of it this way-- 2-3" of clear ice will support a man. But will 3" of clear ice support a man + the weight of water on top of the ice + 8" of snow? Maybe, maybe not. Don't forget to include the weight of ice and water when figuring out if ice is safe.


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

cwnhtr said:


> I'm sitting on 3" of ice and there are snowmobiles everywhere, Becareful ice is still thin in places.


Thank you sir for the report I was wondering how the ice was up there.


Tylert said:


> Every year snowmobiles go through the ice at the berry. There has been multiple post the last few days on ice thickness at the berry. Don't get on here and put up a "berry warning" to scare people of thin ice. If there is snowmobiles "everywhere" I guess the ice is good and solid!


WOW REALLY!!! The man is giving a report to try to save someone from going through the ice and you state every year snowmobiles go through the ice and criticize him. :?: I assume he wants this year to be the one that NO" snowmobiles go through the ice"


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

/www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151409607772329&set=a.433890792328.217119.325472837328&type=1&theater

i would say good warning this was yesterday


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I gotta say, I don't feel sorry for those guys.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Anyone getting GPS coords on these ATV's being sent down to Davy Jones locker? The added structure ought to really bring in the fish!  8)


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

ATV's float. 

They can and do go through the ice even during the coldest conditions in the middle of winter. Even when the ice is 24" here it can be 1/2" there and cruising along on an ATV you would never know it till you were swimming.

Springs are the problem and I can tell everyone, the area along the old dam going to renegade west end. (The old campground for those who remember) is very notorious for open water or a skim of ice no matter how cold. Great fishing in there though. 

Now a snowmobile can traverse open water so long as its going fast enough. 8)


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> Now a snowmobile can traverse open water so long as its going fast enough. 8)


I saw a video of guys ripping across a lake with some patchy ice and open spots. all I was thinking was what would happen if one of the machines stalled or quit on them. There's no way someone could have got them. but a helicopter was filming it, so I guess that'd be the only way. It just ain't worth it.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

here it is, cool video but man that'd be scary and tense the whole way. adrenaline junkies I guess.
[youtube:6ly7t2uj]http://www.youtube.com/v/c57RYaL7YT0?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:6ly7t2uj]


----------

